
How One Article Increased Sales 22% - From a small e-commerce owner - lsternlicht
http://leosternlicht.com/articles/howonearticleincreasedsales22percent.html
======
tjic
Is it just me, or is this article borderline incomprehensible?

Pull quotes dropped right into the text flow, relating to nothing, and unclear
in their import. Check.

Graphic design pushing text to the margins? Check.

7 different colors of text on the page? Check.

Sentences that lead in one direction but never deliver ("small e-commerce
boutiques have no _perceived_ incentives to share what they make")? Check.

Redundency? Check.

Hard to interpret figures (18.3% for indirect networks? 18.3% of what?
Profits? Conversion rate? Traffic?)? Check.

~~~
tsestrich
I'm gonna have to agree that the format of the article had me jumping around
and genuinely trying hard to figure out where to even start reading.

I like the message though, since it does show how so many things can help
market a product online.

------
patio11
I sort of preferred the last article because it was directly connected to your
business selling designer shower curtains. It embraced "We sell artsy $30
shower curtains, and you know what sells artsy $30 shower curtains? Beautiful
photography sells artsy $30 shower curtains, that is what." That is both
intellectually interesting to me and, hey, they are nice shower curtains.

The new article is sort of wandering into that weird Internet marketing/social
media haze where you have a blog to Twitter to send people into your
autoresponder so that when they sign up to your RSS feed they can... BAGH!
Shower curtains! Stick to the shower curtains!

------
lsternlicht
I was surprised by how much attention my last article got, so I want to
encourage anyone who might be interested in writing their own to just do it.

The last article: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=723826>

-Leo

------
auston
did not read, but like the @dcurtis-like format

~~~
lsternlicht
@dcurtis is a professional. I'm an amateur.

------
ryanwaggoner
What does the blue and green in the bar graph signify?

